# Nesting material?



## nawma (Feb 23, 2013)

I was wondering about alternative nesting material. I am a weaver and I crochet so I produce quite a bit of scrap yarn. I was wondering if that yarn is cut into small pieces so it won't entangle kits if it would be a good nest stuffer. Also thinking about using shredded paper from bill shredder.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Feb 23, 2013)

In my nest boxes, I use pine chips at the bottom because it really does help keep the kits on a soft surface and defiantly helps with absorbing their urine as well. I put a somewhat thick layer of it, and I pack the rest with hay on top. I like to use grass hay because It's softer, but I sometimes use straw if thats all I have. 

I use to use the shredded paper mixed with everything else, but I don't think it does a good job insulating the bunnies, and it defiantly doesn't help with absorbing the pee, but if thats all you got, then I would use it. Also they yarn, i am not to sure about it. I'm wondering it will irritate their skin, or if they risk getting strangled in it. Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## nawma (Feb 24, 2013)

I have cut the yarn into small pieces so I don't think they would get tangled in it. It might shed its color a bit when wet though. Just trying to think of alternate resources should the situation require it. I now use wood shavings and hay and will stick with that. Was making a yarn cap for several new human babies coming to the extended family soon and had a silly thought of caps for kits.  That made me think of using scrap yarn to keep them warm.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, cotton balls pulled into small pieces, wool roving pulled into small pieces, and dryer lint, are all good mama's fur substitutes. So I imagine a fully natural yarn cut into small bits would work well too.

But I'd only use yarns from natural fibers, and only uncolored yarns. Remember those kits are going to lick and nibble on anything in their nestbox. You don't want them getting chemical dyes or acrylic yarns in their digestive systems. And I'd make sure the snipped pieces are maybe only an inch in length. And I'd never skip the hay part - the kits do need something actually edible in that box. 

But those are my personal thoughts on the idea of yarn. I've never tried it and don't have any real evidence to show.


----------



## nawma (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Diane. That makes perfect sense to me. My yarn scraps would not be suitable for nesting materials as most of it has been dyed.


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2013)

Baby rabbits, even the mom, will eat the nesting material. You want to stay away from anything that can cause an internal blockage! 
Paper, straw, hay, grass hay, dryer lint, shavings, rabbit/cat/dog fur[[washed]], other safe vegetable matter that's shredded up.


----------



## nawma (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks secuono.


----------

